# Figure Pro-Looking for some Votes!



## Mari Kudla (Dec 5, 2004)

hey everyone, i posted in general section too, but new here, so i gotta get around...

I am currently a contestant for the title of* Miss Dangerous Curves 2005!* This is an on-line contest where YOU vote for the winner, so I need your help! ​
First place prizes is: $1000.00 cash, an assortment of bikinis and cosmetics, and a photoshoot for a magazine cover! ​You may vote once _daily _per IP address starting on December 1 and ending on January 31st​The competitor with the most votes wins, so Vote from home, from work, the library...and do it at: www.dcswimwear.com/contestants2.htm​(i'm contestant #47, hanging out on the bottom of page 2)​Want to make sure you dont miss a day of voting? ​Send me an email with the subject line: "_Remind me to vote daily!_" and your e-mail address(es) you'd like to be reminded at and I will send you a reminder every day to vote. At the end of the contest, regardless of if I win, _one daily voter from my reminder list will be randomly chosen to receive 6 months of my VIP Lounge for FREE_!​thanks so much!!! ​


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

bump.   

We need to help her win.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2004)

If this is the real Mari, very cool to have you hear.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 6, 2004)

TP...I invited her from Bodybuilding.com, its her.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 6, 2004)

You have my vote.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2004)

Need pics b4 voting..... send to my email address


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'll vote for you if you get me Esmeralda's phone number. That's contestant #36.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Loredana.. #59 is the SHIT! 

I voted for you though, because JLB asked nicely


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Dec 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I voted for you though, because JLB asked nicely


Me too..


----------



## sara (Dec 6, 2004)

Good Luck!


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 6, 2004)

yep, it's definately me sorry SPIKE1257 i don't know any of those girls, so i can't get her #! it's just a bikini contest that i MUST win! so here's some pics for motivation to vote for me!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Look at those legs.. and that ass!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 7, 2004)

Agreed Prem  I voted


----------



## sportytahoe (Dec 7, 2004)

Shania's a beautiful girl too.....#50

good luck Mari!!!!


----------



## gregster224 (Dec 7, 2004)

Hey I'm goona vote for who I think is the best!!!


And mt vote goes to #47!!!!!!!!!


What do WE get if you win Mari??????lol


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 7, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Dec 7, 2004)

Sorry i had to vote for contestant #48 oh my god i never seen a hotter lady in my 24 yrs. Damn!!!!!!! sorry


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 7, 2004)

well i am having a drawing for anyone that emails me to be on my daily reminder list. one person from this list (winner chosen by my daughter) will receive 6 months free access to my vip site.

in addition, i am having a half price sale right now for new members to my vip site. it's a reverse bday present from me!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Dec 7, 2004)

I voted for ya!   I have seen a lot of your work on another website that my good friend is on. (herbiceps) Keep up the great work Mari


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2004)

i voted 4u


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 7, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Look at those legs.. and that ass!




She doesn't look like she's had any children either.  She's a HOT mamma  

Mari - Never got a chance to chat with you in person however I know who you are.  My trainer and I talk about you QUITE a bit.  LOVE your figure pose.  You have that sex appeal look to ya!  

You still working out in Pickerington?

Anyway, like TP said - nice to have you here.  You should include your website addy some where in your sig..  Many men would love to purchase your posters.

Note to the men:  Please buy Mari' picture/posters - it helps her pay for suits, etc....Visit her site, you WILL NOT be disappointed


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 7, 2004)

I should log on to everyone's computers here at work to vote.  That would be 5 per day including the one at home.  LOL


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks everyone for voting and thanx for gettin me extra votes from work!


my site address is in my sig, below my name, above the link to vote


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mari.....How are you doing in this?  Do they let you know?


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 10, 2004)

unfortunately no. i dont know. they don't tell anyone how many votes or who's winning. so all we can do is vote our little butts off and hope on jan 31st that i have the most.

drivin me nutz!
 

vote vote vote vote vote vote....


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

Man that does suck.  I've noticed your at least on the front page now and not back on page two or three.  Maybe that is a good sign?


----------



## musclepump (Dec 10, 2004)

Kaylee on page 1... whooo!!

But I voted for you, no worries.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2004)

As long as I get a daily reminder from the thread, I will keep voting.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Dec 10, 2004)

Seems like a cheesey way to win a contest.. The more friends you have the more votes you get..  This is not a knock against Mari, she is beautiful.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 10, 2004)

The IFBB doesn't pay the girls diddely pooh for shows, they need all the help the can get.  Traveling, training, food, suits, etc all get to be costly, what they do win hardly covers those expenses.


----------



## cinnacracker (Dec 11, 2004)

I just save this link  http://www.dcswimwear.com/vote.htm in my favorites and click on it every morning.  Makes it easy, cuz all you have to do is click on #47, put in info and your done. 

SPIKE, its the way of the world i guess, its not what you know but who you know!     

I think Mari would make the best Miss Dangerous Curves, so thats why ive voted for her every day at least once, since the contest started!

Go Mari!


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 11, 2004)

got my vote in a hurry


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks again everybody!

there reaaly is no other way to do an online contest but votes is there? at least they let the fans decide. if anyone wants to be added to my daily reminder list just give me an email...i send it out everymorning to your email and than it's up to you. 
really appreciate your continued votes. this waiting till end of january is gonna kill me---but if i win because of all of you, it will be worth it!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2004)

You got my vote!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Dec 13, 2004)

voted again.....Go Mari


----------



## cinnacracker (Dec 19, 2004)

Bump for Mari, lets get her on another cover!  Vote till you   !


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## ShannonC_77 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey,

You look great!! Got my vote!


----------



## Mari Kudla (Dec 30, 2004)

cinnacracker- i like that ....


> Vote till you  !


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks, yes, I can be quite poetic with the words now and then!  

Hey, I know your not competing in the Arnold, but will you be there?


----------



## G-man (Jan 1, 2005)

I voted for you, but Im in love with contestent #12


----------



## Mari Kudla (Jan 2, 2005)

cinnacracker- you are corrct, i did not request to compete in the Figure Int'l this year, but i will be there. not sure which booth yet, i have several offers, but haven't commited yet. i plan to do a bunch of photo shoots again, so it should be fun. gotta keep up content for my vip site!


ps. i love that everyone is voting, and now i have a second contest to vote in if you want: http://www.truebodies.com click on the big blue box on right. i'm in the first column, 4th row.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

Mari...I tried that leg workout you had posted.  OMG....I couldn't walk straight for 3 days afterward.  

Anyways...I'm still voting.   Hope everyone else is too!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 3, 2005)

Im voting.. but I am in love..  http://www.truebodies.com/2005_contest/po1/nikkiwarner/warner_entry_pics.htm


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im voting.. but I am in love..  http://www.truebodies.com/2005_contest/po1/nikkiwarner/warner_entry_pics.htm


shes hot, but her boobs like absolutely disgusting.


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 3, 2005)

well, mari is in that contest too, so Im voting for her there too everyday!  
go mari!  

picts are here:
http://www.truebodies.com/2005_contest/po1/marikudla/kudla_entry_pics.htm

vote daily here:
http://www.truebodies.com/2005_contest_contestants.htm


----------



## Mari Kudla (Jan 7, 2005)

JLB001- hope you are feeling better! glad i could give you a long distance butt kicking!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 7, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Mari...I tried that leg workout you had posted.  OMG....I couldn't walk straight for 3 days afterward.
> 
> Anyways...I'm still voting.   Hope everyone else is too!




don't suppose you have a link?  i'm always looking for new leg workouts especially!  thanks


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mari Kudla said:
			
		

> JLB001- hope you are feeling better! glad i could give you a long distance butt kicking!


Anyday!  It needs it.


----------



## Mari Kudla (Jan 11, 2005)

nikegurl, you know i cant' find it. anyone else know where that workout went?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2005)

Mari Kudla-Donnelly why is that the only posts you have ever made on this board are in this thread?

http://ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=189755


----------



## Mari Kudla (Jan 12, 2005)

well lets see, because i have it bookmarked to reply to, i post on other boards as well, and i don't sit on line all day browsing the forums. i have a job, kid, husband and house to take care of as well as my own training. i will get to what i can when i can and if it is only one thread on each board than thatz the way it is. 


believe me i would love to sit and read and reply to things i can, but the only time i usually  have is late at nite and sometimes i am just to tired. sorry if you don't think im being a good sport dude, but thatz the way it is.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 12, 2005)

Mari...I found it and sent it over to her.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 12, 2005)

Voted on both sites MK

Good luck girl


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

Mari Kudla said:
			
		

> well lets see, because i have it bookmarked to reply to, i post on other boards as well, and i don't sit on line all day browsing the forums.
> 
> *In other words you join boards so you can start this little voting thread,  it's completely self serving, got it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 12, 2005)

counting down!  only 28 days to go for dcswimwear!  go mari!  im gonna feel good when you win and i know i helped!   

i voted in truebodies everyday too!


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 12, 2005)

Robert, whats with the hostility? First of all, Mari was invited to post here by another moderator specifically for this purpose. Second of all, the title of her post doesnt make any bones about the fact she is asking for help. 

If you have an issue, why click on the thread? Something about if you dont have anything nice to say...... 

You say you spend your time helping people and someone in your industry asked for some help. So why do you attack?  Guess your not so helpful after all.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

cinnacracker said:
			
		

> Robert, whats with the hostility? First of all, Mari was invited to post here by another moderator specifically for this purpose. Second of all, the title of her post doesnt make any bones about the fact she is asking for help.
> 
> If you have an issue, why click on the thread? Something about if you dont have anything nice to say......
> 
> You say you spend your time helping people and someone in your industry asked for some help. So why do you attack?  Guess your not so helpful after all.



I was trying to think of a good response, but your post is so *ignorant* I decided I could not possibly come up with one, sorry.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Jan 12, 2005)

That has GOT to leave a mark....


----------



## vellanator (Jan 12, 2005)

So she's a hit ho...

I'd hit dat ho!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

Prince made a good point...  I havent voted for a while, because its a pain to keep going to those sights, and voting.  Plus what have you done for me?  Or anyone else on this board?

*"I spend my time helping people, not trying to get people to vote for me."*


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Prince made a good point...  I havent voted for a while, because its a pain to keep going to those sights, and voting.  Plus what have you done for me?  Or anyone else on this board?
> 
> *"I spend my time helping people, not trying to get people to vote for me."*



Thanks You!

That is what I meant, if a regular "contributing" board member wanted us to do this for them, *no problem*. But it annoys me when someone joins just to get votes, they are one step above a spammer. Even worse, she is a pro competitior and could answer some posts and at least be helpful....it's called reciprocation!

I have spent 4 years posting on this board, I am up to 23,000+ posts here, posting new articles and q & A's on the main site every month, busting my butt on a monthly newsletter, and I ask for *nothing* in return. This board is free, the advice and help here is all free, etc.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2005)

I understand your frustration.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Thanks You!
> 
> That is what I meant, if a regular "contributing" board member wanted us to do this for them, *no problem*. But it annoys me when someone joins just to get votes, they are one step above a spammer. Even worse, she is a pro competitior and could answer some posts and at least be helpful....it's called reciprocation!
> 
> _I have spent 4 years posting on this board, I am up to 23,000+ posts here, posting new articles and q & A's on the main site every month, busting my butt on a monthly newsletter, and I ask for *nothing* in return. This board is free, the advice and help here is all free, etc_ .



Thats why you kick ass, Prince. You and every other member here, who help out. 

thx


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 12, 2005)

translation:  I only "help" those who help me first.  What an angel you are.  

Im sure if you had a question for Mari here, she'd be glad to answer it.   Then again, your kind of an ass, so maybe not.   

Mari did offer what she could, which is a chance at a free 6 month membership to her site.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

cinnacracker said:
			
		

> translation:  I only "help" those who help me first.  What an angel you are.
> 
> Im sure if you had a question for Mari here, she'd be glad to answer it.   Then again, your kind of an ass, so maybe not.
> 
> Mari did offer what she could, which is a chance at a free 6 month membership to her site.



Who are you addressing?  And why does it NOT suprise me that all of your posts are here in this thread? 

Most of the girls/women interested in figure, will probably never see this thread.  Thats who would benefit from Mari's help.  If she wants to be helpful, she should browse this and the journal section, and reply accordingly.  Oh, and btw.. why are YOU here?

Oh.. a _chance_ at a membership to her site.  And thats only if I give her my email address.  No thx.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

cinnacracker said:
			
		

> translation:  I only "help" those who help me first.  What an angel you are.
> 
> Im sure if you had a question for Mari here, she'd be glad to answer it.   Then again, your kind of an ass, so maybe not.
> 
> Mari did offer what she could, which is a chance at a free 6 month membership to her site.



thanks for another ignorant post.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Thats why you kick ass, Prince. You and every other member here, who help out.
> 
> thx



thank you.


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 12, 2005)

deleting my posts now huh?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

cinnacracker said:
			
		

> deleting my posts now huh?


I think it would be better if you deleted yourself. You are way off base.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

cinnacracker said:
			
		

> deleting my posts now huh?



no, I did not...nor would I, you're doing a great job of making yourself look stupid.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

> Mari did offer what she could, which is a chance at a free 6 month membership to her site.


I would prefer if she gave me cash.  



> Im sure if you had a question for Mari here, she'd be glad to answer it. Then again, your kind of an ass, so maybe not.


She might be too busy promoting her site.  



> translation: I only "help" those who help me first. What an angel you are.


Where have you been? He is not an angel he is a Demigod!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no, I did not...nor would I, you're doing a great job of making yourself look stupid.


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 13, 2005)

> I would prefer if she gave me cash.


that makes zero sense.



> She might be too busy promoting her site


she didnt mention her site one time



> And why does it NOT suprise me that all of your posts are here in this thread


because I am a fan of mari's so i support her. i dont have anything to add to bodybuilders. so now not only do you have to be given something before you "help" someone, you chastize others for showing support? I didnt see anywhere in the rules that i have to check with you before i am allowed to post.



> Oh.. a _chance_ at a membership to her site. And thats only if I give her my email address. No thx.


do really you expect her to give everyone who votes for her free membership to her site? 

you other guys sound like a bunch of bandwagon jumpers who cant think for yourselves. and robert, try not to pull a muscle patting yourself on the back. 

when you expect someone to give you something before you do something nice for them, thats not called help. thats called payment.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

> when you expect someone to give you something before you do something nice for them, thats not called help. thats called payment.



He did do something nice for her.  he allowed her to place her web info here and have her little vote web site be posted.  That is very nice.  he could just not allow that and delete the thread if he chooses.

So that is what he has done.  What has Mari done to contribute to this site?  NOTHING!!  She simply came on here to use this site as a vehicle for her own promotion.


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 13, 2005)

> He did do something nice for her. he allowed her to place her web info here and have her little vote web site be posted. That is very nice. he could just not allow that and delete the thread if he chooses


u missed the whole point. i did not ask what has he done for mari. why is everything about "what did you do for me?" around here? 

mari was invited here by a moderator of this board to let people know she is in the contest and give them the opportunity to support her IF THEY SO CHOOSE. if you dont want to do that, then dont. she would not have posted further unless she was encouraged by members earlier in the thread, which she was.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> She simply came on here to use this site as a vehicle for her own promotion.



exactly my point.

*I do not even mind her doing this*, BUT the least she could do is post a little bit on the board and act like a member, instead she only posts in this thread, so I called her on it.  And she respondse with a snotty response and crap about being too busy...yeah right.

If she is interested in advertising here, well I could probably accommodate that, here are the advertising detail for IronMagazine Mari >> http://www.ironmagazine.com/advertising.php


----------



## cinnacracker (Jan 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *P-funk*
> 
> _She simply came on here to use this site as a vehicle for her own promotion _


 

_No... she did not simply come on here. She said she was INVITED on here by a moderator. _

_and im quite sure you were snotty first. _


----------

